# Rent Supplement from HSE/Proof of ownership



## Romulan (26 Apr 2010)

Has anyone come across a situation where a landlord is asked to provide proof - for the HSE - that they own the property rented to a tenant?

I fail to see how this is any business of the HSE given that their relationship is with the tenant.  And If I went to the HSE and asked for "missing rent", they would be quick to tell me same.


----------



## donee (26 Apr 2010)

yes i have . its std procedure with social welfare . they have i suppose got to know who their writing cheques to.


----------



## gipimann (27 Apr 2010)

The HSE are now required to provide details of the landlord to the Revenue Commissioners, so they need to be certain that the information they have is correct.

There have also been a number of cases of fraudulent rent applications, where a "landlord" signs the documentation for a tenant.  Later turns out not to be the landlord or owner of the property at all who signed the forms.


----------



## purpeller (27 Apr 2010)

I just came to this forum to ask about this exactly!

What constitutes valid proof of ownership?  Is confirmation from a solicitor, for example, acceptable?


----------



## Romulan (27 Apr 2010)

Solicitors letter or a bank letter as far as i know either of which may involve a cost.

I gather they do not accept NPPR receipt and/or anything from the PRTB.


----------



## donee (27 Apr 2010)

no  a mortgage statement and a copy of photo id is all ive ever provided


----------



## gipimann (28 Apr 2010)

A solicitors letter, or a mortgage statement showing the landlord as the property owner are acceptable.   Title deeds would also be accepted, though rarely presented!


----------

